# Tubolito's new X-Tubo inner tube comes with a one-year warranty against all punctures



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

OK, first of all, NOBODY is counting grams on innertubes in the 30-50mm width size. This is firmly in the gravel bike/ commuter bike / mountain bike / hybrid sector. So, reason #1 just went down the toilet.

Next, you should consider the poor quality of manufacture that Tubolito became famous for. When these stupid things first came out, people plunked down $50+ only to find that when they needed the tube, it wouldn't hold air because the valve was poorly bonded to the tube, causing separation. In short; they sold a high-priced tube that wouldn't hold air.

Considering you can just buy a cheap tube for, what, 1/6 the cost that will almost certainly hold air (and doesn't require you to 'register' with them for their 'warranty'), I can't see even the most oblivious fool falling for this sham.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> OK, first of all, NOBODY is counting grams on innertubes in the 30-50mm width size. This is firmly in the gravel bike/ commuter bike / mountain bike / hybrid sector. So, reason #1 just went down the toilet.
> 
> Next, you should consider the poor quality of manufacture that Tubolito became famous for. When these stupid things first came out, people plunked down $50+ only to find that when they needed the tube, it wouldn't hold air because the valve was poorly bonded to the tube, causing separation. In short; they sold a high-priced tube that wouldn't hold air.
> 
> Considering you can just buy a cheap tube for, what, 1/6 the cost that will almost certainly hold air (and doesn't require you to 'register' with them for their 'warranty'), I can't see even the most oblivious fool falling for this sham.


Counterpoint: Just because it's not right for you doesn't mean there isn't a market for it... Plenty of riders count grams, especially when it comes to bikepackers and gravel riders. I've had great luck with Tubolito tubes as backups when tubeless tires fail.

I have no experience with X-Tubo tubes in particular, but from using other Tubolito tubes, TPU tubes hold air _significantly_ longer than traditional tubes (great for commuters) and if they live up to their claims, they will keep more punctured tubes out of landfills (great for everyone).

Price is definitely a hurdle, but your 1/6 figure is off the mark. The more accurate comparison would be to a thorn-resistant butyl tube. Most retail for around $15, so 50-percent less than the X-Tubo. If these last longer (which is yet to be seen), then they might be a reasonable investment—the fact that you could save more than _two pounds of rotating weight_ on pair of wheels when compared to thorn-resistant tubes is nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

a good use case:
Many guys, including many top contenders, were using tubeless..AND... having multiple flats... during the Unbound Gravel race, I would say that perhaps they should ditch tubeless and go with these Tubolito tubes.

But I've heard stories about the valves being too flimsy


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

I think the question boils down to "are these tubes worth it?"

First a few assumptions, Tubolito has learned from their past failures and are making quality products. (a quick look over at Amazon, the review are generally positive, but there are complaints about leaks in the valve.) Tubolito claims are likely to be true. The warranty tells me they are gambling that the tubes will last at least a year of service. 

The average city/tour rider will replace 6 standard inner tubes year. This is a complete guess on my part, based only on my person experience. I'm riding 99% on city roads. I've had a rough year and have already going through 6 tubes this year due to cheap rim related punchers. I'm guessing my year is worse than most city riders.

Looking over the internet online shops sell standard tubes for $7+, while the my LBSs are selling from $10+. Let's use $8 per tube as our price

So 6 tubes at $8 is $48 per year.

The Tubolito tubes are $26 each (x2), plus shipping $11: the Tubolito total $63. 

The difference is $15, less than the assumed price of two standard tubes.

So, are the weight and rolling resistance worth it? I'm very tempted... 

I've look up patch kits, Tubolito sells one for $5, which is about the same I've seen is LBSs. So that aspect a wash. 

Like I said. I'm tempted I'd like to see some reviews before buying. The Tubolito seem to be aimed right at my kind of riding. Would I benefit from the lighter tires and the fast rolling speeds? I might. I know I would like to worry less about punchers.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

NoCanSurf said:


> So 6 tubes at $8 is $48 per year.
> 
> The Tubolito tubes are $26 each (x2), plus shipping $11: the Tubolito total $63.
> 
> ...


You left out the main factor. Guarantee of no flats for one year.
What is that worth to you? Fixing a flat in the cold of winter sucks. Or in the heat of summer when you're hot and sweaty. 
If you're a commuter, being late to work to fix a flat is worth more than $15.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> a good use case:
> Many guys, including many top contenders, were using tubeless..AND... having multiple flats... during the Unbound Gravel race, I would say that perhaps they should ditch tubeless and go with these Tubolito tubes.
> 
> But I've heard stories about the valves being too flimsy


I didn't race Unbound this year, but one of my friends (who was a top contender) said his tires were more plugs than rubber by the time he finished... 

I carry two Tubolito tubes as my spares during gravel events because they're small, light, and less prone to punctures than standard tubes if I can't plug a hole in my tubeless tires.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Again I'm not trying to be a troglodyte, but if this article was posted as an advertisement and money was paid to RBR, this should be disclosed.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

DrSmile said:


> Again I'm not trying to be a troglodyte, but if this article was posted as an advertisement and money was paid to RBR, this should be disclosed.


It's news on a new product. If it was an ad, it would include a "sponsored" disclaimer at the beginning of the article, as is the case with all sponsored content published on RBR.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Josh Patterson said:


> It's news on a new product. If it was an ad, it would include a "sponsored" disclaimer at the beginning of the article, as is the case with all sponsored content published on RBR.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

how are you supposed to get your free tube if you get a flat? if its as easy as going into a bike store with a receipt that's nice but shipping it back is more annoying than patching a tube.

ive been using the regular version of these for like half a year and like them. I have patched them numerous times and it is a bit more work than a regular tube as youre supposed to press the patch to the tube for a couple minutes and its shown not a secure as a standard patch which you supposedly cant use.

theres some other company making a tube of similar material, i think it was white or clear, so you dont need to be orange. Aerothan Tube (schwalbetires.com)


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

hummina shadeeba said:


> how are you supposed to get your free tube if you get a flat? if its as easy as going into a bike store with a receipt that's nice but shipping it back is more annoying than patching a tube.


Great question. I contacted Tubolito to get more details on the warranty process. "Tubolito will be making every effort to limit the amount of time riders are off their bike, but shops will not be able to swap out tubes on the spot," said a company spokesperson. 


I've added this information to the article as well.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I was wondering if the 'warrenty/guarantee' would include covering 'uber' charges along with bike repair fees.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

It seems the tubolito tubes arent intended for rim brakes and described as "disk brake ready". im going to risk it.


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

Just stumbled upon this. The $30 tubes available via their Amazon store, when I clicked the link above, are priced at $49.

I hear inflation is now becoming a problem, but this is a bit extreme.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

Still reasonable at the Tubolito website at $29.90 each, but out of stock. Maybe the Amazon seller has added in a 'in-stock' fee. 

I came very close to ordering a pair a few weeks ago, but got distracted and when I looked them up today, they're out of stock. The tubes are still on the 'want' list (not the 'need' list).


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

........................


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

the site won’t let me add them to the cart as they are out of stock. IIRC when I first had them in my cart months ago, shipping was free. It was on Amazon that there WAS a shipping cost. I thinks that’s whyI tried the tubolito web site. Free shipping. I could have that wrong. It’s been a while.

seems they are being effected by supply chain issues too


----------



## Grog McCog (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh, that is interesting. You are getting the $ and I got the Euro sign, and both have the same number for the price.

@NoCanSurf I apologize. I'm going to delete my post.

On a separate note, I saw something that looked like their competition, more sanely priced, at Sea Otter, but I managed to forget whose display it was. Anyone else see that?


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

Yes. Schwalbe Aerothan tubes. I think they look cool, being clear (or starting out clear, as I understand they discolor when used. But who cares, no one can see your tubes!).

I found the Schwalbe tubes for sale here. BikeTiresDirect.com

Budget-wise I just don't have the pocket depth I would want for fancy tubes at this point, with the Holiday and my daughter's birthday coming up soon. I've also been lucky in that my tubes have been really good without any issues lately. (I've probably cursed myself by typing that).

@Grog McCog No worries. The web is a strange place. I don't know - maybe when the tubes are back in stock the price will go up and they will also charge an arm & leg to ship them.


----------



## NoCanSurf (May 1, 2021)

NoCanSurf said:


> ...I've also been lucky in that my tubes have been really good without any issues lately. (I've probably cursed myself by typing that).


 I knew I should have said anything. About 30 minutes into 90 minute ride, my bike starts feeling real sloppy.
"I know that feeling" I thought to myself. The front was losing air, slowly but enough I knew I had to take care of it. So there on the roadside I was glueing a patch on. I like the old school glue on patches. Pumped it up and on with my ride I went.

There was the tiniest of holes in the tube, looks like from a piece of glass slowly working its way in. The whole was visible, but I couldn't feel or hear air coming out of it. I glued on a patch anyways and pumped to the max PSI. I ended up draw a small crowd of on lookers mostly tourist types, here in Waikiki. All had 'helpful' advise. 

I wonder if Tubolito would have saved me the upper body workout...


----------

